# Alpa collection



## ALPAGUY (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a collection of ALPA made Camera, Lenses and filters. The camera is a model 8b serial # 40432. The set includes the standard 50mm 1.8, a 35mm 2.8, a 135mm, assorted filters including polarizing and skylight, a 2x Vivitar tele extender, extention tubes and leather cases. I am considering selling the complete set. I have not used the camera since the early 1980's. My father bought this set used and passed it on to me. I used it extensively during my years in high school and beyond. The shutter has since frozen. Does anyone have any idea of what a set might bring to a collector these days? I have tried to upload a photo with no success. I welcome comments!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know much about the older models, but the newer models are made in switzerland and fairly expensive.

Just did a quick ebay search: VINTAGE ALPA REFLEX MODEL 8B CAMERA W/ KERN MACRO SWITAR 1:1,8/50 LENS | eBay

Not sure what it'll end at, but its already up to $700 with 6 days left.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2012)

ALPAGUY said:


> I have a collection of ALPA made Camera, Lenses and filters. The camera is a model 8b serial # 40432. The set includes the standard 50mm 1.8, a 35mm 2.8, a 135mm, assorted filters including polarizing and skylight, a 2x Vivitar tele extender, extention tubes and leather cases. I am considering selling the complete set. I have not used the camera since the early 1980's. My father bought this set used and passed it on to me. I used it extensively during my years in high school and beyond. The shutter has since frozen. Does anyone have any idea of what a set might bring to a collector these days? I have tried to upload a photo with no success. I welcome comments!



To get pictures in your posts insert the picture hosting site between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags, like this:

*





*The price is dictated by the condition and functionality of the camera in general. Alpa 8b usually brings somewhere around $900 for the body and lens in average to good condition. The hard part is finding someone who wants to pay that, like a specialized Alpa collector. Not many out there...  Especially if the camera has shutter problems.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 15, 2012)

What is the little window to the right of the lens for?  Combined rangefinder SLR?  Very cool whatever it is.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2012)

Proteus617 said:


> What is the little window to the right of the lens for?  Combined rangefinder SLR?  Very cool whatever it is.



It's a coupled rangefinder.


----------



## ALPAGUY (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank-you for the replys. I am not currently using a website to host any pictures. I tried to upload from my laptop where the photos are stored.

IMG_0019_forum - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


----------



## ALPAGUY (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear Mitica100, I am considering whether to have the shutter repaired before trying to sell the set. Do you repair those or could you reccomend anyone? I viewed your website and would consider trying to make the repair myself possibly as a last resort. Any thoughts as to whether the repair cost may out weight the increase in a sale price?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 18, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## ALPAGUY (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip MJ! The bid just closed at $1511.11!


----------



## ALPAGUY (Jun 24, 2012)

Mitica100, I took your advice and had the shutter repaired by Camera.com in NJ. I currently have it listed on E-BAY. Thanks for your help!


----------

